# late post



## flynut (Jun 30, 2009)

made it out last Friday with Skifstiff to some areas in west bay. started out throwing tackle and managed a few of each species. when the sun popped out around 10 o clock we made a move to one of the flats. it wasnt long before Skiffstiff nails this texas permit on a crack fly! had a few shots at some reds but they didnt want any crack. guess they trying to clean up. anyway was good to get out


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Awesome!!


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Musta been one heck of a fight.


----------



## TidalGuideCo (Oct 7, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## SKIFFSTIFF (May 8, 2009)

*Texas Permit*

Yes,It was a fighter.It made 6 long runs before I got to put my hands on it.The fish was a lot stronger than I thougt it would be for its size.

Skiffstiff


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

That is a 2cool fish, cool catch.


----------

